# Major beetle announcement more double talk



## htg39 (Oct 2, 2011)

Dealer got an E- Mail today with the same ramp-up Stories---and that the Sold orders in the System will be ramped up Slowly especially the ones that include Suun Roofs(Whcich was only one holdup)...some of the orders might move up as much as 90 Days like mine which is now August------but no firm commitment--others with out sunroof will move up even faster.......
They did say that the dates in the System are still holding and are firm and will be updated as the Year progresses.
They have sold over 5400 Beetles---my Question how many have hit the Dealers--------I bet you its not even a 1000..
Tommorow is a Dealer Meeting in the Northeast with VW ----I would love to be there for that one when it comes to the Beetle.
My Dealer did say he knows nothing more then he did yesterday about my order, and his Rep at VW says he has no answers either that would pacify me........(and thats a Quote).....Harvey


----------



## ltlebug (Jan 12, 2012)

Thank you Harvey for keeping us posted. Unlike your salesman, mine has not been keeping me posted and only informs me that my car is still on the list. The only reason I know about the delays are from your posts. Thank you! I am waiting on a manual fully loaded turbo.


----------



## moodylucy (Aug 21, 2011)

This news does make me feel extremely crabby..... 
Honesty in the beginning would have helped.
My dealer is also not keeping me posted, but I did make my regular call today....


----------



## UTE (Nov 12, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, ltlebug.

Bill


----------



## RedTurboS (Sep 17, 2005)

htg39 said:


> Dealer got an E- Mail today with the same ramp-up Stories---and that the Sold orders in the System will be ramped up Slowly especially the ones that include Suun Roofs(Whcich was only one holdup)...some of the orders might move up as much as 90 Days like mine which is now August------but no firm commitment--others with out sunroof will move up even faster.......
> They did say that the dates in the System are still holding and are firm and will be updated as the Year progresses.
> They have sold over 5400 Beetles---my Question how many have hit the Dealers--------I bet you its not even a 1000..
> Tommorow is a Dealer Meeting in the Northeast with VW ----I would love to be there for that one when it comes to the Beetle.
> My Dealer did say he knows nothing more then he did yesterday about my order, and his Rep at VW says he has no answers either that would pacify me........(and thats a Quote).....Harvey




I was at the dealership yesterday for service and spoke directly with the GM about my order. He gave me same information you just listed up here. He told me he really had no new information but that at the end of the month is the big VW dealer meeting in Las Vegas where VWOA will speak directly with the dealerships and answer questions. He did mention he thinks VW did not realize how high the demand would be for the top of the line turbos with sunroofs with manual transmissions and they just have not been able to keep up with demand. 

He says it is possible that I may be looking at a 2013 model at the rate they are manufacturing. He told me personally that he hopes that VWOA will reward the loyal customers that have been patient waiting on their order (of course he was not specific but would be nice to knock some of the price down or something).

After we talked he received the memo from VW about what you mentioned above and he gave me a printout to keep. (I will have to copy it to post but I left it in my car today).


----------



## ltlebug (Jan 12, 2012)

Thank you for your welcome Bill. I really hope Harvey and RedTurboS will keep us posted.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Katie was supposed to also do some 'digging' for info but she's temporarily involved with
de-icing her doors and windows in Cleveland so that should tie her up until Spring at the
earliest. P.S. - If Bill decided your worthy of a welcome to the site then I will join him. He
and 'The Cadenza Man' are in charge of evaluating prospective new site members and can
be trusted to verify their worthiness. 'Old Bug Man' was also part of that 'Triad' but we're 
back to being a 'two legged stool' since 'The Bugger' goes into nap-mode too often.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

We've only had two days of snow here in Cleveland, so Katie can't use that excuse.


----------



## Superveedub (Jul 30, 2009)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> We've only had two days of snow here in Cleveland, so Katie can't use that excuse.


:laugh: Such a wonderful thing being in a nearly snow-less winter.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

With my luck, the projected arrival 'week of 3/19' date for my Turbo will coincide
with the largest Nor'easter in history hitting N.Y..


----------



## moodylucy (Aug 21, 2011)

Talked to my salesperson today. He said my order is showing as in production,  but a date is not showing up now. He did contact his regional person, who is also at a loss on the whole order situation. :bs:

I ordered Denim Blue 2.5 auto with s/s/n


----------



## RedTurboS (Sep 17, 2005)

*Request from everyone*- when they say their dealer has given them a status of "In Production" or a "Delivery Date," can you list what type of Beetle you have on order please? 

I'm just curious if any of these are manual transmission ones, sunroof ones, nav ones, etc. 

Thanks!!


----------



## ErieBug (Dec 17, 2011)

*My dealer called yesterday*

My salesman called yesterday with an update. I had not called him recently so he was being proactive (or perhaps VW is reacting to customer pressure and finally volunteering feedback?). We ordered a Tornado red, 2.5L, manual tranny, sunroof, beige interior on Oct. 16th. amazing how we picked so many of the seemingly "can't do" items! This configuration has still not been accepted into the VW system but the salesman claims late February to mid March delivery. This is evidently based on input from his regional rep. We shall see?


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

moodylucy said:


> Talked to my salesperson today. He said my order is showing as in production,  but a date is not showing up now. He did contact his regional person, who is also at a loss on the whole order situation. :bs:


I remember my dealer's 'head honcho' telling me some time ago that he knew my car was 
actually not in production (at that time) by the simple fact that changes could still be applied
to the car. Then, my 'October entered' order popped up on the screen as 'Due At Next Stage 
12/21/11' and wasn't open to changes. That '12/21' date then projected out to the presently
listed projected info which is - Due to Ship From Puebla on 2/23..........Delivered to Dealer
the week of 3/19. All these dated were on the screen he allowed me to see.


----------



## moodylucy (Aug 21, 2011)

Since going to the dealer is a headache after work (traffic) I just keep calling...
Maybe on my way to visit my parents, I'll stop and have em show me the screen. 
I saw it mid November, but haven't been by there since. 
Looks like I'm going to have to pay for the 40,000 service the way things are going.

Had to fix the "him" that didn't belong.... :screwy:


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

moodylucy said:


> himSince going to the dealer is a headache after work (traffic) I just keep calling...
> Maybe on my way to visit my parents, I'll stop and have em show me the screen.
> I saw it mid November, but haven't been by there since.
> Looks like I'm going to have to pay for the 40,000 service the way things are going.


Keep in mind that at my dealer the head-man was the only one who was privy to the 
full detail screen in his office.


----------



## Steamboat (Jan 19, 2012)

*Sunroof Woes*

My dealer says the panoramic sunroof had issues and caused a lot of the delays. 
Sticks are starting to filter in, but mostly to fill custom customer orders. 
DSG still main tranny they ship the cars with.
Dealer stated VOA is fully aware of problems, but most of the push-back for fullfilling orders comes from Germany & how they view North America: kind of a self fulling prophecy.
Now how about AWD diesel!?


----------



## htg39 (Oct 2, 2011)

*Major beetle announcement*

There is NO EXCUSE for the way VW has treated there Customers -----and I mean the People who ordered VWs from Aug-to December....Its Outrageous that they can't even answer a simple Question like the last I put into Writing......that was with NO Sunroof on the Turbos can you order the Options that were tied into it......THATS JUST ONE OF MAYBE 20 QUESTIONS THAT I HAVE ASKED OVER THE LAST 4 MONTHS.....Not One Question has been Answered or addressed
I don't care if its Germany or the US or Mexico...
I am furious and recently filled out a Survey which the way VW works landed in the Toilet......
I just ordered an Arm Rest -will have it installed and keep my Turbo for a short time and move on to Another Company----Can't possibly be worse then this...Harvey
MAYBE SOMEBODY CAN ANSWER EXACTLY WHAT IF ANYTHING THEY ARE BUILDING IN MEXICO.....


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

A robotical company like VW will simply cancel the order for a car with multiple
options, even if only the sunroof is affected. Don't know if your dealer can try
to reserve a specific car without a sunroof to 'slot in' to a more favorable delivery
time? If not, ask if 'at least' he can pursue this request when he's at the VW
meeting in 'Vegas' at the end of this month. Let him know colors that are acceptable
if your first choice isn't available. Also if it needs to be auto or 'stick.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

It's time to up the ante and take it to the media...

1. Frustrated, mad-as-hell potential Beetle owners jumping up-and-down on Oprah's sofa.

2. Frustrated, mad-as-hell and semi-violent potential Beetle owners protest on the streets of NYC for Good Morning America. 

I'll be the first to say it.... VW SUCKS!!!


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Cadenza_7o said:


> It's time to up the ante and take it to the media...
> 
> 1. Frustrated, mad-as-hell potential Beetle owners jumping up-and-down on Oprah's sofa.
> 
> ...


If 'Moody Lucy' see's this then things could get very interesting. She, with that volcanic
magnetism of her's could easily get masses of disgruntled people to march behind her,
providing she leaves her skunk 'Stinky' at home.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

Got Stick... will fight evil VW Empire!!!










:laugh:


----------



## Old Bug Man (Nov 5, 2011)

Let's OCCUPY PUEBLA! Let the capitalists know in no uncertain terms that we want our toys now, and we're tired of waiting! We will not stand by and allow the greedy industrialists to produce only 2.5L automatics for the Proletariat! We want our bourgeois sunroofs and we want them now!

"What do we want?"

"Gauge pods!"

"When do we want 'em?"

"Now!"


----------



## moodylucy (Aug 21, 2011)

I want a sunroof, Fender sound, nav system, and the car that goes with them!


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

moodylucy said:


> I want a sunroof, Fender sound, nav system, and the car that goes with them!


You are going to have to settle for mats, a first-aid kit, and mud guards. If you position them
on the floor in your home with a bit of creativity, it should make the wait for the car a bit
easier to endure.


----------



## Sixtysomething (Aug 7, 2003)

FWIW, I would have thought the most popular Beetle would be the Base 2.5 with auto, too. I would have never thought that so many people would want to pay 26-27k, if not 30K, for a Bug. For that price, you're getting into GTI territory. Understandably, I'd be pissed if I had to wait for months and months as well, but I would have never thought that so many people would want such a loaded Beetle. The Beetle is supposed to define simplicity. In fact, If I were running things, I would have considered building a no-frills Beetle with a 2.0, stick, no A/C, hand-crank windows, and a basic AM-FM radio, and slapping a $14,000 sticker on it. And I would have had a flop on my hands, apparently. Exactly when did the Beetle stop being a simple people's car, anyway?


----------



## Old Bug Man (Nov 5, 2011)

The idea of a simple car for the masses is from a bygone era when people were fleeing inner city tenements for suburbs and bought the least expensive car on the market so they wouldn't have to take the city bus. Today it would cost more to manufacture a car with crank windows than power ones, and the car would weigh more as a result. Simple cars are not even legal these days. A car has to have a mind-boggling array of electronics just to meet minimum safety, fuel-efficiency, and emissions requirements. Simple cars exist in other countries, but they're illegal in America, as are fuel-efficient cars. Plus we have become a gadget obsessed society. If there were a market for such a car they would call it simple, even though it wouldn't be.


----------



## Steamboat (Jan 19, 2012)

Did you order an OEM armrest? Want one for my 'Launch' Turbo Beetle, but dealer wants $486.36! Looking on eBay for aftermarket one for $59... rather have OEM, but that price is ridiculous.

Other makes treat customers much the same way.

Before the Beetle I was looking for cheap and fun, and was going to buy a Fiat 500 Pop, stick. $16.5. I just wanted alloy wheels, which list in the FIAT catalog for [email protected] The dealer wanted $2K for 4. He wouldn't explain his math, and refused to help, so I got the Beetle Turbo (yeah, not so cheap), as they are really dealing on them. My Turbo Launch was under $25K with aftermarket sunroof, mud flaps, monster mats, graphics, stone guard, and because things got frigged up, they thew in nav. and the first months payment.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

Simpler and cheaper VWs exist in the Polo and Lupo but VWoA big wigs won't bring them here because they think these models would hurt VW's gold standard image. :screwy:

Anyhow, the Mexican-assembled Beetle is at least $2k overpriced. Labor rates at the Puebla plant begins at ~$20 per day for the entry worker, ~$56 per day for the veteran. The average autoworker in Germany makes ~$65 per hour, yet the German built Golf with standard Independent Rear Suspension starts at $18k while the Beetle starts at $19.8k. :screwy:


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

"Basic" cars are a great idea in theory (cheap to build, buy, repair) but unfortunately there's no market for them in the US anymore. 

I swear I read that the last car offered with crank windows was the base Chevy Cobalt coupe and I think that was in 2008. Every new car on the market today has power windows.


----------



## moodylucy (Aug 21, 2011)

We all know that we in the US spend way too much time in our cars (and not for the fun of it, for the most part). I couldn't- no wouldn't- want too simple of a car. My car is more than just a way from point A to point B... It is an extension of my personality- more so than my home.


----------



## moodylucy (Aug 21, 2011)

htg39 said:


> There is NO EXCUSE for the way VW has treated there Customers -----and I mean the People who ordered VWs from Aug-to December....Its Outrageous that they can't even answer a simple Question like the last I put into Writing......that was with NO Sunroof on the Turbos can you order the Options that were tied into it......THATS JUST ONE OF MAYBE 20 QUESTIONS THAT I HAVE ASKED OVER THE LAST 4 MONTHS.....Not One Question has been Answered or addressed
> I don't care if its Germany or the US or Mexico...
> I am furious and recently filled out a Survey which the way VW works landed in the Toilet......
> I just ordered an Arm Rest -will have it installed and keep my Turbo for a short time and move on to Another Company----Can't possibly be worse then this...Harvey
> MAYBE SOMEBODY CAN ANSWER EXACTLY WHAT IF ANYTHING THEY ARE BUILDING IN MEXICO.....


I agree Harvey! $50 doesn't make up for my $500 deposit- which I am not earning interest on....


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

moodylucy said:


> We all know that we in the US spend way too much time in our cars (and not for the fun of it, for the most part). I couldn't- no wouldn't- want too simple of a car. My car is more than just a way from point A to point B... It is an extension of my personality- more so than my home.


Well said. :thumbup:


----------



## Sixtysomething (Aug 7, 2003)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> "Basic" cars are a great idea in theory (cheap to build, buy, repair) but unfortunately there's no market for them in the US anymore.
> 
> I swear I read that the last car offered with crank windows was the base Chevy Cobalt coupe and I think that was in 2008. Every new car on the market today has power windows.


I had a 96 Golf with hand-crank windows. Years before that, I bought a brand new 1986 Ford Escort for $6000 on Dec 31, 1985. No air, stick, and even no radio! 

The thing I like about simple cars is that they were also a lot cheaper to fix. I'm also a bit stubborn in my 20th century ways. I don't even know how to use a smart phone. I feel that text-messaging is pointless. If you already have a phone, why not just call someone? I'm not trying to knock anybody who prefers otherwise, but why is Navigation necessary when you can just buy a road Atlas at Wal Mart for 7 bucks, ask someone for directions to a good restaurant or whatever, read signs, or at most, print off a Mapquest page?

In advance, I apologize if I'm coming off as some old fart saying something like, "In my day, we walked 8 miles to school barefoot in the snow, and we liked it!"


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

I believe the 2.5's should have been totally 'retro', including AM Radio, no A/C, air cooled
engine in the back, crank windows, skinny tires with the only option being if you prefer
a 'hand-crank'starter' in the rear of the car. Price it at about $12,000 and it will fly out of
the dealerships.


----------



## htg39 (Oct 2, 2011)

*major beetle annoucement*

Thats the exact question I asked, but NEVER received a reply.......Harvey


----------



## Old Bug Man (Nov 5, 2011)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> "Basic" cars are a great idea in theory (cheap to build, buy, repair) but unfortunately there's no market for them in the US anymore.
> 
> I swear I read that the last car offered with crank windows was the base Chevy Cobalt coupe and I think that was in 2008. Every new car on the market today has power windows.


Here's your simple Beetle. It gets 47 mpg on the highway, has a 7-speed DSG transmission, but it's illegal in America because it doesn't meet America's byzantine emissions requirements.

http://www.volkswagen.co.uk/#/new/beetle-nf/which-model/compare/overview/


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

Minor correction...

47mpg... that's Imperial Gallon or the Queen's Gallon, which is 1.20 Yankee Gallon. So it's actually 39mpg for combined driving... which is bloody awesome.


----------



## Old Bug Man (Nov 5, 2011)

Cadenza_7o said:


> Minor correction...
> 
> 47mpg... that's Imperial Gallon or the Queen's Gallon, which is 1.20 Yankee Gallon. So it's actually 39mpg for combined driving... which is bloody awesome.


No, I did the math. It's over 56 Imperial mpg.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

My mistake... your number is *highway* (47). Mine is *combined* (39).


----------

